# Training Payment for Reserves



## Aero_Solas (1 Dec 2019)

Hello!

Im curious about how much you get paid at training as a reservist. Iv heard multiple different numbers so im trying to get it cleared up.

I more spesifically would like to know for bmq, bmq-l, and armoured dp1/dp2.

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Dec 2019)

Reserves get paid for either "half day" or "full day" work/training sessions.  You can take a look at the rates here:  https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/pay-pension-benefits/pay.html

Just look at either the OCdt and 2Lt rates for Officers or Private (Basic) and Private (Trained) rates for NCM.  Rough math, take off 25-30% for taxes etc and you'll get a ballpark for 'per day' earnings.  You'd be looking at the Class A and B Reserve Service tables for what you're curious about.


----------



## Aero_Solas (1 Dec 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Reserves get paid for either "half day" or "full day" work/training sessions.  You can take a look at the rates here:  https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/pay-pension-benefits/pay.html
> 
> Just look at either the OCdt and 2Lt rates for Officers or Private (Basic) and Private (Trained) rates for NCM.  Rough math, take off 25-30% for taxes etc and you'll get a ballpark for 'per day' earnings.  You'd be looking at the Class A and B Reserve Service tables for what you're curious about.


Ah ok thank you!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aero_Solas (1 Dec 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Reserves get paid for either "half day" or "full day" work/training sessions.  You can take a look at the rates here:  https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/pay-pension-benefits/pay.html
> 
> Just look at either the OCdt and 2Lt rates for Officers or Private (Basic) and Private (Trained) rates for NCM.  Rough math, take off 25-30% for taxes etc and you'll get a ballpark for 'per day' earnings.  You'd be looking at the Class A and B Reserve Service tables for what you're curious about.


Just one more thing. Do you happen to know if there's a difference between class a and b pay? From what iv gathered, theyre the exact same.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Dec 2019)

Class A and B are paid the at the same rate.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Dec 2019)

Aero_Solas said:
			
		

> Just one more thing. Do you happen to know if there's a difference between class a and b pay? From what iv gathered, theyre the exact same.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk



The daily rate is the same for both classes of service, it is the administration of the different classes of reserve service that varies.  Under Class A service a member is paid only for those days that he is authorized to be on duty for work or training (or half-days if it is under 6 hours and thus is paid half the daily rate).  Under Class B service a member is paid the full daily rate for each and every day of the period that he is placed on Class B (even if there are days on which no work or training may be scheduled, e.g. weekends or stat holidays).


----------



## dapaterson (2 Dec 2019)

Class A and class B under 29 days also receive PILL in lieu of annual leave.


----------



## Aero_Solas (2 Dec 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Class A and class B under 29 days also receive PILL in lieu of annual leave.


Can you elaborate on that? Whats PILL and how do you mean under 29 days?

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aero_Solas (2 Dec 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Class A and class B under 29 days also receive PILL in lieu of annual leave.


Can you elaborate on that? Whats PILL and how do you mean "under 29 days"?

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brasidas (2 Dec 2019)

Aero_Solas said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate on that? Whats PILL and how do you mean under 29 days?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk



Pay In Lieu of Leave. You get some extra money for short-term work, as if you were working 30 days or more you would get vacation days.


----------



## Aero_Solas (2 Dec 2019)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Pay In Lieu of Leave. You get some extra money for short-term work, as if you were working 30 days or more you would get vacation days.


Alright thanks!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------

